# Mount Pisgah (Massachusetts)



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

i ride on mount Pisgah a lot and i thought i would share it on here! i went walking to take some pictures.

a little about mount pisgah..
- it is in Berlin and Northborough MA
- some of the terrain is good, other trails are very rocky
- if you do ride wear orange because hunting is allowed here!
- there are a lot of trail that are not listed on the map
- be sure to bring a map!
- some days there are a lot of people hiking, biking and walking their dogs (which are not always on a leash)

lets start!

this is one of the Berlin entrances (behind me). theses fields are private property so stay on the edge of the upper field and the middle of the field in the foreground 


this was a few weeks ago and the leaves are starting to fall, so watch out for slippery ledge rock on the trail


these are just a few of the trails, if you are interested in riding here, PM me and i can tell you which ones are good/bad and ones to stay off of 


old car parts which were randomly by one trail






this is the north view. the water tower on the horizon (right) is in Marlborough, and apparently the buildings on the horizon (left and hardly visible) are in boston. it is much better in person




lovely old stone walls throughout!
 

this is the summit


this is one of two markers at the summit


the second one. it looks big, but they are both very small (next pic)




big rocks on this trail


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

this was an eerie part of the trail, you will notice some initials carved into the tree with a cross, and some other crosses on other trees. there were many more crosses than just the ones in the pictures


and further into the woods in the same area there was this evil face in the tree. freaky!




i did ride on this trail before, but it has many lost rocks!




mossy rock


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess you DO need a map. the trails are beautiful, but they all look pretty much alike.

having said that, where I ride probably feels the same to others, while to me each trail is quite unique, and I know them very , very well.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

the scenery looks alike except for some area. the trails vary with footing, hills, and low branches!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like a lovely place to ride.


----------

